
Xtal: typed array indexing DSL in Tcl - blacksqr
http://tarray.sourceforge.net/xtal_lang.html
======
3131s
The database-like approach to filtering data in lists and associate arrays is
done nicely, especially being able use boolean expressions and operators in
the same syntax as a list index. The '%' is a count operator, and the '@@' is
a token for the content, for example in the code below:

    
    
        % Employees[@@.Age > 35 && @@.Salary < 70000]
    

That returns a count of all employees over 35 and making under 70,000$. The
syntax IMO has a nice combination of conciseness, expressiveness, and
readability.

~~~
blacksqr
I'm wondering if Xtal would be an adequate replacement for R; I am not an R
expert so I couldn't say.

------
na85
Tcl is the little language that could :)

I always like seeing neat projects in Tcl. Perhaps it's because of the
nostalgia of being 13 and hacking away at eggdrops?

